# Alternatives to spray adhesive



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm almost out of platen spray adhesive and ready to order something different. What are the best alternatives. I've heard a product mentioned that you rub onto the platen instead of spraying so your not breathing in toxic fumes. What is this product called? I can't find it listed anywhere.


----------



## tlbays (Apr 9, 2008)

Hi Kyle

There is a 2-sided adhesive film that works very well for 100% cotton garments and is a time-tested product.

Most shops do use aerosol spray or liquid-spreadable adhesives, a small, but significant, number opt for mostly using the film; more than I'd have guessed given the learning curve involved. 

It doesn't work well on slicker surface blends or synthetics where a higher tack is required.

If you're determined to find alternatives to liquid adhesives, it might be something to investigate.


----------



## A Perfect Pixel (Jul 4, 2008)

i've always wondered it that grip tape stuff would work... you know, the sandpaper like stuff on top of skateboards?


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I think what you call liquid spreadable is actually what I want to try next. Where can I get some of that?

I like the convenience of the spray, but not the toxic fumes.



tlbays said:


> Hi Kyle
> 
> There is a 2-sided adhesive film that works very well for 100% cotton garments and is a time-tested product.
> 
> ...


----------



## ffokazak (Feb 23, 2006)

I use Tekbond adhesive for my pallets. Its a liquid adhesive, which is waterbased. 

Its super good. No glue mist to breathe{That sh*t is BAD for you }, and it lasts through long runs. 

I got it from a canadian company in Calgary, called Screenflex, but im sure you can get it all over the states. 

Oh and they may try to sell you an application gun thing, but I just used an old hand cleaner bottle, and a rag to spread it on the pallet. 

and as a bonus, if it loses its stickiness, you can mist water on, and rub off all of the shirt fuzz that is left behind, to get a smooth, sticky pallet again!

Good luck!


----------



## typo_joe (Apr 3, 2009)

I watched a video somewhere on the kind of stuff you are talking about. I don't remember where the video was at or what the name of the product was, but I DO REMEMBER that it was a Ryonet video. So they should have something like it.

There is also the stuff that R. Jennings offers. Which I believe is a double sided adhesive.

Never used either, but hope that helped


----------



## kla10 (Jul 12, 2008)

For an inexpensive alternative use Elmer's glue mixed 50/50 with water. Use a brush or foam paint roller to apply it. After it dries it stays tacky for a long time.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

Once you use the water based adhesive, you will not go back to the spray. Keep a couple cans of the web spray and maybe one or two of the mist spray for emergencies. We use Tex tac from Graphic Solutions Group and River City Graphic Supply. Your supplier will have it in stock, and if they don't, find a serious supplier. There are other brands you can try, just make sure it is water-based textile adhesive. 

Put it in an empty ketchup bottle, squeeze a line across the bottom of your pallet and wipe forward with a 4 inch piece of old squeegee and spread it out over the print area of your pallets. That one application can last for hundreds of shirts. We have gone 600 shirts without reapplying adhesive.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I believe this is what you are looking for

TEXTAC Water Based Pallet Adhesive - Davis International

Inked


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I called Pocono and they had that Textac. I get most of my stuff from them, cause I like their screens.



alan802 said:


> Once you use the water based adhesive, you will not go back to the spray. Keep a couple cans of the web spray and maybe one or two of the mist spray for emergencies. We use Tex tac from Graphic Solutions Group and River City Graphic Supply. Your supplier will have it in stock, and if they don't, find a serious supplier. There are other brands you can try, just make sure it is water-based textile adhesive.
> 
> Put it in an empty ketchup bottle, squeeze a line across the bottom of your pallet and wipe forward with a 4 inch piece of old squeegee and spread it out over the print area of your pallets. That one application can last for hundreds of shirts. We have gone 600 shirts without reapplying adhesive.


----------



## midwaste (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been using Prochem Probond from CCI. I believe is it pretty much the same stuff as what you guys are talking about (basically white glue and water, actually). 
I like it much better than spray adhesive, but I have never gotten anywhere close to a couple hundred shirts before having to reapply.. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

midwaste said:


> I have been using Prochem Probond from CCI. I believe is it pretty much the same stuff as what you guys are talking about (basically white glue and water, actually).
> I like it much better than spray adhesive, but I have never gotten anywhere close to a couple hundred shirts before having to reapply.. What am I doing wrong?


Describe how you apply it. Are you using pallet tape?


----------



## out da box (May 1, 2007)

We usually get at least a couple hundred or more even while flashing.


----------



## kylerogers (Jul 30, 2008)

I got the product today. Looks like a gallon of white elmers glue.

What do you guys use to apply it? Just a paint brush?

That would be pretty awesome if you can do over 100 shirts per application.

With the spray, I am constantly re-applying. Especially if I'm not flashing. Flashing seems to re-invigorate the spray adhesive.


----------



## Texas Slick (Oct 30, 2008)

I use Tec Tac from Action Engineering. Works great. Most of the liquids are pretty much the same. We use pallet tape then with a 4" plastic spatalua just pour some on and spread then let dry. You can use a wet cloth to rub it after a bunch of shirts to remove the lint and it'll keep sticking.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

alan802 said:


> Put it in an empty ketchup bottle, squeeze a line across the bottom of your pallet and wipe forward with a 4 inch piece of old squeegee and spread it out over the print area of your pallets. That one application can last for hundreds of shirts. We have gone 600 shirts without reapplying adhesive.


That's how you apply it.


----------



## novocon (Aug 18, 2008)

Once we switched to Textac, we have never looked back. You can easily get 500 shirts (not ring spun) out of a run, wet the rag, wipe off the lint, keep on printing. The BEST way to spread it is with one of those $1 small foam roller from home depot. Pour some on the first pallet (about a 1.5 in diameter circle of it) and roll it lightly on the pallet. You will still have a ton of it in the roller, and just roll the next three or so pallets before you need more. It goes a long way! Rinse and soak the roller and it has a pretty long life span for a buck.


----------

